# Guide to cutting, bulking and maintenance....Questions



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Jodi,

I have been reading your VERY INFORMATIVE sticky  , however I have questions that I'll probably end up posting on this thread for you.
My first few questions are regarding the "grocery list". In the info. I don't see anything regarding Mayonnaise. Is this an EFA? 
How about fruits? I see them in the list, but does that include all of the fruits?
Lastly, you say that real butter is better than spray or margarine? No, you don't say it, but in your list you mention that you should purchase real butter instead of the other two...
In my journal I said that there were a few things that contradicted everything I had ever learned about nutrition. The mayo and the butter thing has me a bit confused...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

I apologize to all if the title is misleading, I just noticed that I am going to have 1 million views because of it.

By the way all, I wrote this to Jodi because she posted the sticky, but if anyone else cares to chime in, please by all means.....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

Really butter and mayo are not your best choices for fat and no they are not EFA's.  However, you can get Safflower Mayo at a natural food store or you can make your own mayo (do a search for efa mayo in recipe forum, I have a recipe in there I made up).  These are better choices for mayo.  As far as butter, well, its not really the best thing to have.  It can be contradictory depending on what kind of diet you wish to follow.  If you want a moderate to high carb diet than no, leave the butter and mayo OUT!  If you want to follow a low carb diet such as CKD (Cyclical Ketogenic Diet) then some butter and mayo is fine providing you are getting in your EFA's.   

It really depend upon the _type_ of diet you wish to follow.  Because you want to lean out and put on LBM then I would NEVER suggest any low carb diet for you.  You should look more towards a 40/40/20 plan which is more of a lifestyle approach.  You eat moderate amounts of protein and carbs and small amounts of fat.  This, IMO, is the best approach for your goals.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Believe it or not, what you have written down just now has cleared up a bunch of those doubts that I was having this morning...

I wasn't sure where to begin or what to do, even after reading.
By the way, I really can't do low carb diets anymore.  I had done the Atkins about 5 years ago and there were a lot of things that I could eat and couldn't eat.  I could eat all the beef I wanted and not so much bread, so I started eating eggs, steaks, fats and yes, I lost weight but boy did I get saturated with fats.  In fact, nowadays, I don't fry anything, I put very little mayo if any on things (I rather use fat free miracle whip) and use nothing other than Pam to grill or extra virgin olive oil to cook.  That's one advantage, however, like all cubans I love fried ripen plantains.  However, I can live without them, so I guess, in a way I am on the right path.  I guess I have the late Dr. Atkins to thank for this.  I hate grease.
Did you know that Dr. Atkins passed away obese and with heart, liver and cholesterol problems?  Although they didn't exactly cause his death, he was in bad enough shape that he may not have gone on much longer....
Anyway, thanks a bunch


----------



## dalila (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, what you have written down just now has cleared up a bunch of those doubts that I was having this morning...
> 
> I wasn't sure where to begin or what to do, even after reading.
> By the way, I really can't do low carb diets anymore.  I had done the Atkins about 5 years ago and there were a lot of things that I could eat and couldn't eat.  I could eat all the beef I wanted and not so much bread, so I started eating eggs, steaks, fats and yes, I lost weight but boy did I get saturated with fats.  In fact, nowadays, I don't fry anything, I put very little mayo if any on things (I rather use fat free miracle whip) and use nothing other than Pam to grill or extra virgin olive oil to cook.  That's one advantage, however, like all cubans I love fried ripen plantains.  However, I can live without them, so I guess, in a way I am on the right path.  I guess I have the late Dr. Atkins to thank for this.  I hate grease.
> ...



Hey fantasma, is that true abt dr. Atkins having died obese.. coz I saw him on Larry King's 5-6 weeks before he had an accident and died, and he looked pretty slim to me...

And just wanted to say plantains.... yum!! I love them griled with BBQ meat!!  But I try not to eat them more tan like once a month...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey fantasma, is that true abt dr. Atkins having died obese.. coz I saw him on Larry King's 5-6 weeks before he had an accident and died, and he looked pretty slim to me...
> 
> And just wanted to say plantains.... yum!! I love them griled with BBQ meat!! But I try not to eat them more tan like once a month...


Hi Dalila, according to the news reports, he was weighing over 250 pounds....He was about 5'5 and wasn't exercising much...then again, you can't always listen to what's in the news...What I should have said was "allegedly, Dr. Atkins...."
Regarding platains, Cubans eat them fried with black beans, rice and well, any meat, actually if now that I think about it, all latins like eating fried plantains.....I have to cut that out completely and dedicate myself to just eating bananas instead (I like those a lot too.)...I will sure miss them though...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

I found this site while looking for how to calculate what calories I should consume...

http://www.wvda.org/calcs/index.htm

It says that one good way of accurately calculating the my caloric intake for weight loss, I should put in my desired weight and calculate.
However, it asks you if you how active you are.  It calculated 2900 calories per day with moderate activity.  However, it jumps to 3800 with "very active".
Once I start working out religiously, should I count that as "very active"?  Or should I just stick with 2900 calories per day and not modify it?
Again, sorry if this has been asked before, I have been reading and haven't found the info. fast enough...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Why not try the calculations that I have in the sticky?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Because I am not the brightest lightbulb in the box  and I can't find them at first glance. I'll look for it now...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

...reading, reading, reading...I must not skip lines....
I quote:  "Cut - 10-13 cals per lb of bodyweight"

Now, the fatter you are, the lower the number?  What I mean is, should I calculate the caloric intake at 10 cals instead of the higher numbers?  Does it matter?

Thanks and sorry for the oversight...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

No start at the highest number.  That way when progress slows down you can go a bit lower and drop cals as a tweak because you should NEVER drop below 10 cals per lb.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks a bunch...believe it or not, that was basically the biggest hiccup on starting a nutritional plan was finding out what I needed to consume....

I think I can go from there...Of course, you know I'll be asking more questions....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Jodi,

Another question from your favorite newbie (believe me, you make us feel that way).
Regarding the EFA, I am a fish and shellfish lover.  It says in the sticky that fish twice a week is good for that purpose.  How about if I was to eat it more like 4 times a week?  Would that hurt me?

Changing up a little bit, I wanted to keep you updated of what I have come up with.  I wasn't sure if I should write it down here or in my journal, but this being a Q&A forum, I decided to put it in my journal.  If you have a chance, go by and punish me if I'm wrong ;-)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Have as much fish and other seafood as your heart desires 

You can post it here.  I kind skim the journals because of the chatter and I may miss it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

This are my "nutritional splits":


Caloric intake for cutting for a 257 pound male: 3341. I have broken it down as follows:

40/40/20 = 1336.4/1336.4/668.2 = 334g/334g/74g

I have made the calculations and that is what I seem to come up with.
That being the case, I am now ready to start breaking down foods...

If I am wrong, please someone correct me before I start getting fatter, we can't have that...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks perfect


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!!

Now for more.  I have never been very big on supplements to get bigger or thinner.  I literally tried Xenadrine once out of desperation (before they removed the ephedra) and I almost had a heart attack that day.  My heart rate shot up and scared the begeezers out of me.  You mentioned ICE for my recovery.  I see everyone mentioning one thing or the other.  Do I really need to take anything other than maybe glucosamine, multivitamin complex, ICE and fish oil pills?  Should I add glutamine or does the ICE pretty much take care of things for me?
Thanks in advanced.....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't go playing with supplements yet.  Just stick with the ICE, Whey, glucosamine, multivitamin, and fish oil.  This is plenty for now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you again....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

np


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi, I found this and was wondering if this is a good price for Whey and also if this is the one you were recommending in a thread on Whey:



http://www.easypricematch.com/viewitem.asp?idproduct=1023


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

www.allthewhey.com

10Lb 37$


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

I buy mine from www.blackstarlabs.com


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

They had ran out of the one you get Jodi, so I bought the Allthewhey one....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok, regarding protein shakes, do I wait a bit or do I go ahead and buy good protein shakes to complement my meals?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

You can start using the shakes right away as a protein supplement.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks again Jodi......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Jodi, the usual...questions...

Today I received ICE and tomorrow I'll receive my whey. 
Can I replace a meal with Whey, ICE?  How do you recommend that I, in my cutting phase drink ICE?  Could that be also considered a protein shake?  I looked for info. in their web page (Xtreme) but they are not very clear about what I am looking for....


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

If your going to make whey a Meal throw something else in... Like half a cup of oats in the shaker or blender, and some peanuts would make a good meal.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> If your going to make whey a Meal throw something else in... Like half a cup of oats in the shaker or blender, and some peanuts would make a good meal.


Thanks Kevin....not a bad idea....I have these oats that I've been eating.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi, the usual...questions...
> 
> Today I received ICE and tomorrow I'll receive my whey.
> Can I replace a meal with Whey, ICE?  How do you recommend that I, in my cutting phase drink ICE?  Could that be also considered a protein shake?  I looked for info. in their web page (Xtreme) but they are not very clear about what I am looking for....


The ICE is BCAA's.  Use the ICE only during your workouts.  Mix 2-4 scoops with a liter of water and sip during your workout.

Once you receive your whey, you can use that with some sort of healthy carb as a meal replacement.  The Whey is the protein shake, not the ICE.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Gotcha, thanks again.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Fish Oil question.  I purchased today fish oil softgels for supplementing my diet.

I copied this from your EFA article in the Sticky:

"Side effects
Side effects with most EFA supplements are rare, because EFAs are nontoxic and are used by the body as energy when taken in excess. The exception is cod liver and fish oil supplements, which can cause vitamin A and D toxicity when taken in excess. Side effects of vitamin A and D toxicity include headaches, skin discoloration, fatigue, nausea, and gastrointestinal problems. Fish oil supplements that have vitamins A and D removed are available."


How do I add this to my diet without overdoing it?  It says here that I am supposed to drink 2 softgels per meal.  Would that be enough Fish Oil?  Too little?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have been eating egg whites for a while now.  WHile cutting, do you recommend me eating egg whites instead of whole eggs?

I have been reading posts regarding eggs and so far everyone says that whole eggs are good for you.  To me that's another contradiction of which I spoke about earlier in this thread.  Could you clear this for me?

Also, seeing that honey is a   , can I actually eat the sugar free syrup that I have been using with my oatmeal?  I use Cary's Sugar Free Syrup.  Now on the other hand, I have been eating Quacker Multi Grain Hot Cereal.  Is that way too extreme for my diet or are both these things ok?

So many questions... 
...and you thought I was going to stop asking...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Fish Oil question.  I purchased today fish oil softgels for supplementing my diet.
> 
> I copied this from your EFA article in the Sticky:
> 
> ...


No you have nothing to worry about with the fish oil.  I take up to 10 caps a day.  So, because of your goals and bodyfat I would suggest 15 capsules of fish oil per day.  Divide that out into a few meals.  You don't have to worry about any sides with fish oil.  Its very rare for one and 2 you live in a warm weather climate and you are not taking cod liver oil.  If you were using cod liver oil instead of fish oil then you _could_ be concerened with vit a & d toxicity but as I said you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have been eating egg whites for a while now.  WHile cutting, do you recommend me eating egg whites instead of whole eggs?
> 
> I have been reading posts regarding eggs and so far everyone says that whole eggs are good for you.  To me that's another contradiction of which I spoke about earlier in this thread.  Could you clear this for me?
> 
> ...


Yes you can have whole eggs.  Try to keep the whole eggs to 2 per day and use egg whites to make up for the remainder of the protein for that meal.  Each whole egg is 7 Grams protein and 5 grams of fat.  Each egg white is 3.5 grams protein and 0 grams of fat.  Remember dietary fat is necessary.  Dietary cholesterol also has no affect on blood cholesterol levels so please don't be afraid of a few yolks per day.  They are good for you 

Cary's is good but there are better brands of SF syrup out there.  I prefer the Maple Grove brand but that's just because I think it tastes better. Both are very very low in sugar alcohols.  As long as you keep it to a small amount per day in your oats that is good 

What is this multigrain hot cereal?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

This is what I am eating:


http://www.quakeroatmeal.com/Products/HOT/HOT-MultiGrain.cfm


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No you have nothing to worry about with the fish oil. I take up to 10 caps a day. So, because of your goals and bodyfat I would suggest 15 capsules of fish oil per day. Divide that out into a few meals. You don't have to worry about any sides with fish oil. Its very rare for one and 2 you live in a warm weather climate and you are not taking cod liver oil. If you were using cod liver oil instead of fish oil then you _could_ be concerened with vit a & d toxicity but as I said you have nothing to worry about.


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> This is what I am eating:
> 
> 
> http://www.quakeroatmeal.com/Products/HOT/HOT-MultiGrain.cfm


Looks decent enough for now.  

When we need to make some adjustments in a few months to your diet then going to pure rolled oats would be the best option.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Great, thanks     

When this works out, you'll be one of the first people I'll give credit to.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

LOL - No problem, glad to help.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Repost from my journal:



More contradictions to my beliefs.

I have been reading that it is best to eat carbs after a workout. I always thought that there was nothing worse than eating carbs at night. My problem is that I get home at around 6:00pm and can't start training until about 7:30 pm because I play with my kids for a little bit before they have to go to sleep, I just don't put anything above that . After that I work out and eat dinner.
Now, should I always add carbs after workout even if this is going to be a dinner? 
So confusing....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

Your body needs carbs after a workout for recovery and to refill muscle glycogen.  So to answer your question, yes, you should be eating approx. 30-50G of carbs post workout along with whey protein.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Jodi....again...and again....

By the way, I received the wrong ICE.  I ordered fruit punch.  It tastes like that stuff they put in your mouth at the dentist's office to take the Xrays, but is bearable.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

The grape is way better


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

As usual, I have a question...


I have my whey and I really don't know what to do with it.  I know that sounds funny, but I'll expand on this a bit.

Can I drink WHey on every meal to help my proteins intake?  Is that not advisable?

To replace a meal, you said that if I add a healthy carb, it could be used as a meal replacer.  In that case, would the fish oil be enough for the fat intake of that "replaced" meal?
Sorry if these questions are repetitive, but my kids really have not been letting me read as much in the afternoon...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> As usual, I have a question...
> 
> 
> I have my whey and I really don't know what to do with it.  I know that sounds funny, but I'll expand on this a bit.
> ...



Don't drink it at every meal.  try and get whole foods as much as possible.  You can add healthy carbs and fats to it to reaplace a meal if need be.  You can add some flax to the shake or fish oil or natural panut butter as fat sources.  As carb sources oatmeal works well as does apples or strawberries.  What you add and how much depends mainly on your daily caloric needs.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Funk


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't drink it at every meal. try and get whole foods as much as possible. You can add healthy carbs and fats to it to reaplace a meal if need be. You can add some flax to the shake or fish oil or natural panut butter as fat sources. As carb sources oatmeal works well as does apples or strawberries. What you add and how much depends mainly on your daily caloric needs.


The reason I had asked is that during work hours I only get to eat oatmeal with water, sugar free syrup and fish oil.  I get two of those meals a day during the week and really that is the meal that I think I need to help or replace.  The in-between meals, as I call them.  The normal meals, breakfast, lunch and dinner, I usually don't replace them and eat pretty well.....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, just drink a shake with your oats and the meal is set. The only thing that meal is lacking is protein.  You may have to cut your serving of oats down in order to make up for the calories added to the meal with the shake depending on how many cals you are trying to get in for those meals.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Great advice, thanks again..


----------



## Akateros (Aug 6, 2004)

If you are looking for sugar-free syrup and you are in the States, try to find Da Vinci Gourmet. It is sweetened with Splenda only, and comes in a range of flavours that will brighten your life if you've only been using Cary's (which I've tried).

Technically, I would say that there is nothing at all _wrong _ with the multigrain cereal (it is all whole, rolled grains, and all are low GI); the only thing is, if your progress stalls, it will be hard to pin down a sensitivity if you are possibly suffering from a mild reaction to one of the grains in it (which can often cause bloat). Hence reason for eating single grains instead, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> If you are looking for sugar-free syrup and you are in the States, try to find Da Vinci Gourmet. It is sweetened with Splenda only, and comes in a range of flavours that will brighten your life if you've only been using Cary's (which I've tried).
> 
> Technically, I would say that there is nothing at all _wrong _with the multigrain cereal (it is all whole, rolled grains, and all are low GI); the only thing is, if your progress stalls, it will be hard to pin down a sensitivity if you are possibly suffering from a mild reaction to one of the grains in it (which can often cause bloat). Hence reason for eating single grains instead, in my opinion anyway.


Thank you Akateros, your opinion is always welcome.  Anything helps....
I'll give the Da Vinci Gourmet syrup a try...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

I have to go to a lunch meeting.  Normally all of the people that come see us from anywhere in the US or the world want to eat some cuban food (It's really good stuff).  There isn't much that I can eat that may be healthy, however, they make a fish creole which has a little bit of oil but not much more than that...

I can also eat roasted leg of pork, but for cutting that can't be good..
I can eat a steak, but Cubans cook everything with oil (although I don't eat oil)...

It's so hard when you are trying to make yourself better and these things happen....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

Very simple....you tell them to hold the oil.  I do that all the time at restaurants.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Very simple....you tell them to hold the oil. I do that all the time at restaurants.


Not as simple as you think. In Miami, when you go to a Cuban restaurant or cafeteria in my case, you can tell the cook to take out the oil, or the pepper, or the garlic, or any spice and he'll say , "sure, no problem", so when you get your food, it's got oil, pepper and garlic . Cuban food is based on cooking with oil. Fried is the keyword here.
Anyway, I ended up getting a grilled chicken steak, 1/4 cup of white rice, a tomato and onion salad no dressing (I love tomatoes)and 1/2 banana.
To avoid problems, I put a napkin next to my steak and basically cleaned up the grease (which I believe is just chicken grease) every time I cut the meat to eat it. It may not resolve the whole thing but it at least took out all the visible fat, whether it is or isn't from the chicken...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

A peanut question....

I have seen a lot of people mention the use of peanuts for almost anything.
While I'm cutting, should I also eat peanuts?  I hate peanut butter with a passion, and don't mind eating plain peanuts...

What do you think?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

if you are eating nuts make sure you are specifc as to how many you need in a meal and how many you are going to eat.  LOL, I don't eat them on a diet because before i know it 2oz turns into a whole bag.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you are eating nuts make sure you are specifc as to how many you need in a meal and how many you are going to eat. LOL, I don't eat them on a diet because before i know it 2oz turns into a whole bag.


LOL....Thanks P-Funk.  I am good about nuts, I can eat them in small quantities (Does that sound really bad, or is it just me? )
As long as I can eat them during my cutting....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

Me & nuts are a bad combo.  I can't control myself


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Me & nuts are a bad combo. I can't control myself


That may have sounded just as bad as what I said    LOL


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That may have sounded just as bad as what I said    LOL


   LMAO - Sometimes I don't think when I type


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 18, 2004)

i was about to suggest we move this thread to the sexual forum.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i was about to suggest we move this thread to the sexual forum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your body needs carbs after a workout for recovery and to refill muscle glycogen.  So to answer your question, yes, you should be eating approx. 30-50G of carbs post workout along with whey protein.



I would suggest, in this scenario, if fatloss is the goal, to eat 30 grams of simple carbs preworkout (such as vendetta), and whey after.  That would be sufficient.

I have never been in the "must have carbs postworkout" camp.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Jodi, 

Is Avocado ok to eat during cutting?  It was in the fibrous veggies list.....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

Im not Jodi  but.......

yes avocados are fine when cutting, a great source of EFA's, potassium and vitamins. Just watch portion sizes.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Im not Jodi  but.......
> 
> yes avocados are fine when cutting, a great source of EFA's, potassium and vitamins. Just watch portion sizes.


Hi Jen, thanks, normally Jodi answers all my questions here....I'll take everyone's imput the same...
Tanx


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes as Jen said, Avacados are great.  Too bad I hate them


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Peanut Butter for cutting?

I have been reading that some people who are cutting are also eating peanut butter to replace a meal (of course, not just peanut butter).
I also saw Jodi mention that beef jerkys (?) weren't bad for cutting.  I need to get a quick replacement for the Whey shakes....
I have reached a point in which I feel sick right before I drink the shakes and of course, after.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

I wouldn't eat beef jerky on a regular occassion.  It's fine every now and then but there are much better quality proteins out there.  You could make your own jerkey though 
Natty PB is used as a fat source, not protein.  So if you need more fat in your diet then by all means have some natty PB but don't use it for protein.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am having so much trouble drinking my whey shakes.....

I get physically sick when I know it's getting to be 10:00 am and 4:00pm and it's time to drink it.
i will look for other ways to get proteins in my body......
It's got nothing to do with the taste, it tastes fine, but when I think about it it's just bad.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I wouldn't eat beef jerky on a regular occassion. It's fine every now and then but there are much better quality proteins out there. You could make your own jerkey though
> Natty PB is used as a fat source, not protein. So if you need more fat in your diet then by all means have some natty PB but don't use it for protein.


Jodi, forgive me for the ignorance, but I have never been a Peanut Butter fan.  What do you mean when you say Natty?
Sorry, long time hater...Not hating it so much lately....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Natural Peanut Butter.  Fresh ground, not the Jif or Skippy PB but the real thing with no sugar or other additives, just ground peanuts and sometimes salt.  Typically found in natural food stores


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 7, 2004)

Natural.  Not processed.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Natural Peanut Butter. Fresh ground, not the Jif or Skippy PB but the real thing with no sugar or other additives, just ground peanuts and sometimes salt. Typically found in natural food stores


Thanks Jodi, TP....

I am glad that it's natural, because I really don't like normal peanut butter. Now that I think about it, I was going to exchange apples for oranges. I was going to take out proteins and replace them with fat, which makes no sense.
I will find other proteins to replace the whey.....Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Jodi, forgive me for the ignorance, but I have never been a Peanut Butter fan.  What do you mean when you say Natty?


Dont feel ignorant about that fantasma62, the first time i heard it referred to (on this board) as NattyPB. I couldnt figure out for the life of me what it meant and had to ask.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Bless me Jodi for I have sinned...... 


It's been 4 months since I have eaten like a healthy person and of course have gained weight. 

I have been working out really hard these past couple of weeks and will begin again to eat healthy next week, sans the whey......
Hell I even bought some "Natty PB"  

What is the best steak that I can eat that won't break the bank? I know about chicken and fish, however, meats are a little tricky because they are supposed to be lean. 
There are many opinions out there that I have been reading, but would like to hear what you have to say...

Thanks again....


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

Top Round is good, flank and sirloing 

Welcome Back   we've missed you around here


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Top Round is good, flank and sirloing
> 
> Welcome Back  we've missed you around here


Oh Jodi, I have been around for a little bit, just not as much as I used to. I am, as I told a few of my buddies, I am in "selfish mode" and not writing in too many journals, just lurking. I have started a training journal in the IM Competition board and have been training hard for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I'll move it to the normal training board after the competition, unless it goes farther than march..... 
I love Flank and sirloin. I haven't had Top Round in the bar-b yet, but I have ways of now doing things......
I am so happy to change my mindset from eating like a normal (abnormal) person to eating like a normal (healthy) person.
I look forward to hearing your critique and ideas. I will begin posting my meals in my journal as soon as monday. Now off to Costco to buy my meats, chicks and seafood, thanks for the input......


----------

